# Dudley 3/17 2019



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2019)

#9
SUNDAY MARCH 17th 2019 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 35th Swap. 1st One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call 800-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 5, 2019)

https://goo.gl/maps/xT2WLnFnRVS2


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Mainejeeps (Mar 8, 2019)

Planing on being there


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 16, 2019)

Got the car loaded up for tomorrow. It doesn't look like much but the totes are full. Selling stuff cheap. Stop by for some sweet deals.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Got the car loaded up for tomorrow. It doesn't look like much but the totes are full. Selling stuff cheap. Stop by for some sweet deals.View attachment 965048



Nice!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

What are people planning on doing inside or outside? It's nice but windy today.


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2019)

Could be a little of both, who knows, it's a new venue. If anyone happens to have a Colson turkey wing hanging around, I'll buy it, any condition. See you all in the morning.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2019)

It's always easier to set up outside.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2019)

https://maine.craigslist.org/bik/d/north-grosvenordale-big-indoor-bicycle/6830335576.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm probably not going to make it to this one, this is one of the few times I wish I lived closer to CT.


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice show, the new location is pretty cool. Not too far from the old one & there is a bike trail attached to it. What's better n' that. Saw & met a lot of good Caber's & picked up some smalls that I needed & didn't need. An E bike vender showed up offering rides. Good day all in all.


----------



## mike j (Mar 17, 2019)

Some more of the action, first shot is his eminence himself, Bike Mike conferring with old time Caber Bri in Ri. There were some venders inside also. It was a brisk New England morning.


----------



## bike (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks for the pix!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 17, 2019)

The show was hopping  !!! I made a video but I can’t post it here . I think this was the best show Mike has had yet !


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 17, 2019)

A really great show glad I showed up early -and spent the day antiquing in the area the day before too


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 18, 2019)

It was a good show. The new location is awesome. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## catfish (Mar 18, 2019)

Mike always puts on a great show!


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 18, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> #9
> SUNDAY MARCH 17th 2019 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 35th Swap. 1st One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call 800-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions.





bikewhorder said:


> #9
> SUNDAY MARCH 17th 2019 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 35th Swap. 1st One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call 800-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions.[/QUO


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 18, 2019)

GREAT SHOW,  MY FIRST TIME ,SEE A LOT OF FRIENDS AND I MET MIKE AND HIS WIFE 
BEAUTIFUL PERSONS I DEFENTLY WILL GO BACK 
NEXT YEAR, MIKE THANK YOUR  FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 18, 2019)

What a Sunday! I had a great time .


----------



## bike (Mar 18, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> The show was hopping  !!! I made a video but I can’t post it here . I think this was the best show Mike has had yet !



post it to youtube!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 18, 2019)

I spoke with Mike for awhile yesterday and he plans on having at least four swaps a year in this space. That's great news. It's an excellent location.

Huge thanks to Mike. Such a stand-up guy. He truly loves to host these swaps and is keeping the bicycle collecting flame burning in New England.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Mar 19, 2019)

thanks a bunch for the pix.........


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> Huge thanks to Mike. Such a stand-up guy. He truly loves to host these swaps and is keeping the bicycle collecting flame burning in New England.




Yes he is a great guy! And he is keeping the hobby alive!


----------



## Barto (Mar 19, 2019)

Had a really great time...swamped, I'll post photo later....4 swaps a year!!!!  That would be great.... and a big plus was taking Bigelow Hollow road as it was a blast to drive to get there...New England at its best!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 4, 2019)

When is the next show?


----------



## catfish (May 10, 2019)

Hopefully we hear about the next show soon!


----------



## Barto (May 20, 2019)

Man, due to other commitments I've missed most of the swaps in the area - Including Brimfield....


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2019)

Puruconm said:


> GREAT SHOW,  MY FIRST TIME ,SEE A LOT OF FRIENDS AND I MET MIKE AND HIS WIFE
> BEAUTIFUL PERSONS I DEFENTLY WILL GO BACK
> NEXT YEAR, MIKE THANK YOUR  FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photos!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2019)

Barto said:


> Man, due to other commitments I've missed most of the swaps in the area - Including Brimfield....




Don't miss the next one! Coming up soon!


----------



## Barto (Jun 5, 2019)

catfish said:


> Don't miss the next one! Coming up soon!



I know huh!  I have it marked on my calander...in addition to the swap, I get to drive on Bigalow Hollow Rd (Super cool old NE road).  Since I missed so much this year, I really can't wait


----------

